# Here we go again your all welcome to give crits pls



## Zeorymer0015 (Dec 4, 2006)

This is a concept sketch for some one. I hope you guys enjoy it 

Zeo


----------



## Pointfinder (Dec 4, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## Telperaca (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey, I think it's very good work! 
I like her eyes, but her ears are a bit scary.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## edott (Dec 8, 2006)

I have to say the picture is great.  hope to see more of your stuff.


----------

